# Jr. Angler Tourney June 19th-june21st



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

The Pensacola Big game fishing Club's 23rd Annual Jr. angler tourney will be held June 19th -21st @ lost key marina.

schaedule of events:

Friday- June 19th Captains meeting and Registartion6:00pm @ Lost Key Marina ( we try make sure every kid receives a door prize of some sort) every angler will receive T-shirt and Hat along with bag

Sat. June 20th Fishing Weigh ins Open from 4pm -9pm Lost key Marina

Sun. June 21st awards ceremony 10am Lost Key Marina

Awards given for following species: Very nice rod and reels and other awards

Amberjack 1st 2nd 3rd

Bonita (lil tunny) 1st 2nd 3rd

Red Snapper 1st 2nd 3rd

King mackeral 1st 2nd 3rd

dolphin 1st 2nd 3rd

wahoo 1st 2nd 3rd

tuna 1st 2nd 3rd

tag & release billfish

top angler

there is also a small cash awards division!!

this is a great oppurtunity for kids to fish two great tourneys This one and the Bill Hargreaves tourny as both weigh ins are very close to each other. Also, a great way to spend fathers day weekend!! A jr. angler is classified as one who has not had his or hers 19th birthday before june 19th 2009

www.pbgfc.com


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

We have had alot of calls regarding the Date of this tourneybeing right. in years past it has been in August, we moved it up to give kids a better chance of better weather and not have it right before school starts, football practice, band practice etc. The date is correct as above, we have a great relationship with the Hargreaves Tourney and are encouraging people to fish both tournaments as weigh ins are basically side by side. So take some kids fishing and hope to see you @ BOTH Tourneys!!

June 19th- June 21st www.pbgfc.com


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

will the same fish be able to be weighed at both weigh ins?


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, a fish can be weighed in @ both tourneys, but you will have to go to BOTH weighins to weigh them!!


----------



## pure bay (Aug 3, 2008)

Weigh in sites are only maybe one mile apart!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Gotta bump one time for the kids!! have had a lot of intrest so far hopefully weather stays good and water clears up some!! Remember there are other species than dolphin wahoo tuna and catch and release!! bonita ,king mack, amberjack as well as the "endangered" red snapper hope to see you there

www.pbgfc.com


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Lil Kahuna will be there. 

Keith


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Weather forcast shifted for the worse...hopefully we wont see the 15 knot winds Friday and the 20 knot winds Sat! Great times:sick


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *Xiphius (6/16/2009)*Weather forcast shifted for the worse...hopefully we wont see the 15 knot winds Friday and the 20 knot winds Sat! Great times:sick


I agree!:sick

Last few trips includingTODAY with favorable forecasted 1-2's seas has beenbrutal for my 22' WA andwithhigh pressure continuing with strong west winds , these tourneys will be even more fun/challenging!!!!

*WE'RE GONNA HAVE SOME FUN !!!!! *

*GOOD LUCK TOO ALL!*

Jimmy


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like forecast remains 1-2 should be a good time for the kids. for those of you who cannot fish, join us on the docks and support these young anglers with their proud catches! :clap weigh ins are 4pm-9pm at Lost Key Marina (old rustys fish camp, near southwind marina) we will have shirts ,hats, etc. on sale!! All Last years shirts will be for sale for $5 no matter size, color, short sleve long sleve, etc. see ya there!!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

To those fishing Captains dinner and registration will be held next to the Dry Storage building @ Lost Key marina Look for The PBGFC trailer and the smoke from the grill!! :clap

www.pbgfc.com


----------

